# Travelling from Scotland to France



## magbrin (Aug 30, 2021)

Having read the recent threads regarding travel to France some of my questions have been answered.  However, I would like to hear from anyone who has travelled to France from Scotland, recently.  Our NHS Scotland covid vaccination certifaicates are not accepted by the French authorities, so we have applied for Certificates of Equivalence from the French Government, which have not yet arrived.  Did you get one, how long did it take to arrive/or how close to date of travel did it arrive?  We are also waiting patiently for our GHICs, which were ordered about 3 weeks ago.

We are hoping to cross next Monday, from Dover, and back from Amsterdam in mid-October, although our crossings can be change to any time up to September 2022 - and have already been changed twice.  Foolhardy, maybe, but if we can go and things remain as they are we reckon we could be safer there than here!  

Any other tips or warnings from Scots in France would be welcome.


----------



## 2cv (Aug 30, 2021)

We too have decided to curtail our overseas travel for now. Europe would be a nightmare with only our print out to prove vaccination and even the US when they open up will require a digital proof of vaccination. Next year we plan to be based in England and hopefully will be able to get digital validation.


----------



## 5andy (Aug 31, 2021)

Hi Margaret/ Angus

Just to let people from Scotland know that as from 27th August, you apply for the Certificate of Equivalence through a web link. 

Since August 27, the requests for QR code are made online.

For foreign nationals, except students: https://www.demarches-simplifiees.fr/commencer/passe-sanitaire-etrangers

For foreign students: : https://www.demarches-simplifiees.fr/commencer/passe-sanitaire-etudiants

By. Coincidence we too are booked on ferry from Dover on Monday. We waited till the last minute so couldn’t apply for the French Certificate of Equivalence until then. After much faffing about getting all the relevant docs scanned and pulled together into an email I got an automated response saying sorry mate, procedure has changed.

must say it’s more straightforward, but as I have yet to get a response, no dea if I have done it correctly!


----------



## magbrin (Aug 31, 2021)

5andy said:


> Hi Margaret/ Angus
> 
> Just to let people from Scotland know that as from 27th August, you apply for the Certificate of Equivalence through a web link.
> 
> ...


Hi, 5andy
Aha ........... we applied before 27th.  Both have had automated responses but they're not the same!  But no sign of QR code  Think we'll give it another go, online.  
If all else fails, Tonybvi told us the other day that you can buy them online , or more likely we can get a test when we arrive and the result lasts 3 days - by which time surely something will have arrived otherwise we will be testing every three days for 5 weeks!!!


----------



## Tonybvi (Aug 31, 2021)

Margaret,  something else I just thought about.  Can’t remember if your Crafter is over  3.5t  or not but if it is I read somewhere about needing blind spot (angles morts) stickers plastered all over the van for France.


----------



## jacquigem (Aug 31, 2021)

Yes, 


Tonybvi said:


> Margaret,  something else I just thought about.  Can’t remember if your Crafter is over  3.5t  or not but if it is I read somewhere about needing blind spot (angles morts) stickers plastered all over the van for France.


But I think you have till 1st Jan 2022 to display them ?


----------



## magbrin (Aug 31, 2021)

Thanks, Tony, I too had read this, but we are under 3.5t (just!!)

So long since I have posted here, struggling to work the quotes  Think it has changed since I was last in a conversation!


----------



## magbrin (Sep 1, 2021)

HOT NEWS for anyone vaccinated in Scotland and travelling to Europe:

*From: *Kate.Forbes.msp@parliament.scot
*Sent: *01 September 2021 16:16
*To: *angusbrin@outlook.com
*Subject: *(Case Ref: KF12772)


Dear Angus, thank you again for your recent correspondence.
*
In light of that, and following the First Minister’s announcement today (1 September 2021), from Friday 3 September those who are vaccinated will be able to download a PDF copy of their vaccination certificate, with a personalised QR code. This can be printed off or stored on your mobile phone, and can be used both domestically and internationally.*

This is an interim measure until the launch of the vaccination certificate app, which has been designed to meet EU standards for travel, and will be launched at the end of September.

The First Ministers statement can be watched in full at:  Meeting of the Parliament | Scottish Parliament TV and I understand more information is being added to the Scottish Government website (www.gov.scot) over the coming days.

I hope this information is useful to you.

Kind regards,

Kate

Kate Forbes MSP
Skye, Lochaber and Badenoch


----------



## Tonybvi (Sep 1, 2021)

Just in the nick of time for you both!  I suspect Kate had been holding back this reply until the official announcement was made today.  FM questions is worth watching today to hear the chicken in Douglas Ross’s house!
Tony


----------



## 5andy (Sep 2, 2021)

At the risk of sounding negative, my concern is that the QR code will only accesses the same info which is in the health status form we have already and can be ‘used……..internationally‘. ie to prove double vaccination, state which vaccine used, dates etc, and get into countries. I just have a gut feeling that this is not the equivalent of the QR code which the French expect to access pubs, restaurant’s, etc. Obviously I hope I’m wrong.


----------



## Brockley (Sep 2, 2021)

5andy said:


> At the risk of sounding negative, my concern is that the QR code will only accesses the same info which is in the health status form we have already and can be ‘used……..internationally‘. ie to prove double vaccination, state which vaccine used, dates etc, and get into countries. I just have a gut feeling that this is not the equivalent of the QR code which the French expect to access pubs, restaurant’s, etc. Obviously I hope I’m wrong.



We managed to get our QR codes onto our phones the day before catching the ferry from Dublin to Cherbourg, they were only made available for Isle of Man residents then. The Manx government had previously issued us with paper proof of double jab, sounds similar to the Scottish one? When we arrived in Cherbourg they accepted the paper copies but we also showed them our QR codes (not that they really wanted to see them!). 

We downloaded the Tous Anti Covid app from App Store (iPhones) when we got to France and using two phones or an iPad and a phone you can transfer your QR code to this French app. Once we had them we screen shot them for quick access and the only place we’ve been asked for them so far one stop in a camp site.

We‘ve seen a few places with signs outside saying you need the French QR code, but they weren’t enforcing it. Have to say that everyone seems to wear masks in shops or anywhere inside which is good to see.

I’ve made this sound complicated but it really isn’t.


----------



## magbrin (Sep 2, 2021)

Hopefully, we will have belt and braces - Equivalence certificate applied for twice - online and by email, and have paper copies of vaccination certificate, hopefully, when we can apply tomorrow, will get Scottish QR code.   More good news, too, listening to Radio Scotland early this morning, France really does seem to be low in case numbers, and getting back to some sort of normal.  I am  beginning to believe that we really will be safer there than here


----------



## 5andy (Sep 2, 2021)

magbrin said:


> magbrin said:
> 
> 
> > I am beginning to believe that we really will be safer there than here
> ...


----------



## Bigshug (Sep 3, 2021)

Just downloaded our new QR codes on the vaccination confirmation letter, took about ten seconds, we then downloaded the french covid pass and installed our QR codes on it. Overall it took about five minutes with no problems at all


----------



## magbrin (Sep 3, 2021)

We're getting there Tested this morning, PDFs downloaded. Took a little longer than 5 minutes - but hopefully all is now well for our trip! We are on our way - tonight Perthshire, Sunday Dover, and tomorrow somewhere in between. Then France, here we come


----------



## 5andy (Sep 3, 2021)

Glad I didn’t promise to eat my hat or I would be munching away right now. App downloaded and wallet filled *2. I even feel optimistic it will work!!! We arrived Yesterday at the Lochore Meet, Zooming down to Cambridge on Sunday then Ferry Monday late morning. Have a great trip guys.


----------



## Tonybvi (Sep 3, 2021)

Safe and enjoyable travels to those lucky enough to be able to get away right now.  i must admit to feeling a little bit (or actually rather a lot) envious!


----------



## 2cv (Sep 4, 2021)

I managed to download my proof of vaccination with qr code yesterday, all went smoothly. At the moment not planning to use it but at least it’s there if needed. A word of caution though as it may not work in some European countries apparently Link


----------



## 5andy (Sep 4, 2021)

2cv said:


> I managed to download my proof of vaccination with qr code yesterday, all went smoothly. At the moment not planning to use it but at least it’s there if needed. A word of caution though as it may not work in some European countries apparently Link


Yeh. There was someone talking on Radio Scotland who was in France and had downloaded the qr code and found it didn’t work for a restaurant he tried to get into.


----------



## 5andy (Sep 4, 2021)

We’ll find out soon.


----------



## 2cv (Sep 4, 2021)

5andy said:


> We’ll find out soon.


Good luck with the code and have a great trip.


----------



## magbrin (Sep 4, 2021)

Tonybvi said:


> Safe and enjoyable travels to those lucky enough to be able to get away right now.  i must admit to feeling a little bit (or actually rather a lot) envious!


Thanks, Tony! We'll send you a pc


----------



## magbrin (Sep 4, 2021)

2cv said:


> I managed to download my proof of vaccination with qr code yesterday, all went smoothly. At the moment not planning to use it but at least it’s there if needed. A word of caution though as it may not work in some European countries apparently Link


Hopefully we will get our French Government certificate of equivalence before too long - then we won't need it


----------



## magbrin (Sep 4, 2021)

5andy said:


> We’ll find out soon.


Reached Doncaster. Short trip to Dover tomorrow. Planning a meal out tomorrow evening, in case no restaurants in France will have us Have a good trip - you never know, we may see you there!


----------



## 5andy (Sep 5, 2021)

Good plan. We’re doing the same tonight in Cambridge.


----------



## wildebus (Sep 5, 2021)

Downloaded my NHS Scotland Cert today just in case needed it when going out and about in England in next few weeks .... I found the NHS App does not recognise the Codes  
I can understand other countries Apps not recognising it, but a bit poor a UK App not doing so?  I found the French 'TousAntiCovid' recognised the codes just fine though and brought up all the right details  

First time said anything positive about the French for a long time!


----------



## magbrin (Sep 5, 2021)

5andy said:


> Good plan. We’re doing the same tonight in Cambridge.


Excellent early meal at St Margaret's Bay. Good overnight stop, and mid morning ferry tomorrow. Will keep you all posted regarding what goes well, and what doesn't!


----------



## Tonybvi (Sep 5, 2021)

Weather looks great down there - just started raining up here.  Did you and/or Angus have chips by any chance?!! Enjoy your trip and hope everything goes well.


----------



## jagmanx (Sep 5, 2021)

Best wishes, hope it all goes well.
Phil & Nida


----------



## magbrin (Sep 5, 2021)

Tonybvi said:


> Weather looks great down there - just started raining up here.  Did you and/or Angus have chips by any chance?!! Enjoy your trip and hope everything goes well.


As it happens, no!  Although Angus had some on Sunday as well!  Weather warm, sunny and just what we want of a holiday in France!


----------



## magbrin (Sep 5, 2021)

jagmanx said:


> Best wishes, hope it all goes well.
> Phil & Nida


Thanks, Phil.  Hope we will see you in Scotland again, before too long!


----------



## jagmanx (Sep 5, 2021)

magbrin said:


> Thanks, Phil.  Hope we will see you in Scotland again, before too long!


Stuck in Uk for now until ???
But too dark and cold in Scotland over winter....Hoping to get into Thailand in December !


----------



## ahyslop (Sep 6, 2021)

We're in the south of France, having crossed from Scotland then Dover last Wednesday.  All very straightforward.  French border control is on the Dover side.  Chap looked at out paper vax certificates + passports, didn't want to see the Attestations (declarations we had no symptoms).  And that was that.

To clarify, the recently made available NHS Scotland QR codes are not valid in France simply because they contain nothing except you name and DoB.  EU/French ones are a single QR which contains that plus details of both vaccinations.  However we've had no problem at the three sites we've stayed at -  they were quite happy with the paper certificates - and we've yet to be asked to show anything in a cafe.


----------



## magbrin (Sep 6, 2021)

ahyslop said:


> We're in the south of France, having crossed from Scotland then Dover last Wednesday.  All very straightforward.  French border control is on the Dover side.  Chap looked at out paper vax certificates + passports, didn't want to see the Attestations (declarations we had no symptoms).  And that was that.
> 
> To clarify, the recently made available NHS Scotland QR codes are not valid in France simply because they contain nothing except you name and DoB.  EU/French ones are a single QR which contains that plus details of both vaccinations.  However we've had no problem at the three sites we've stayed at -  they were quite happy with the paper certificates - and we've yet to be asked to show anything in a cafe.


We crossed today and had similar experience at French Border Control!  In fact, because the port was SOOOO quiet, it took far less time than usual to get throught he border control/check in etc!  Have yet to experience cafes, restaurants and shops so keeping the fingers crossed!


----------



## 5andy (Sep 6, 2021)

Arrived at Dover today and literally sailed through customs and onto an earlier ferry. The French Official couldn’t have been more indifferent and wouldn’t have even checked our Vaccine Status if Christine hadn thrust our letters in front of him. In Calais I don’t think we’ve ever passed through more quickly. No delay whatsoever. The ferry was very quiet but quite a lot of Motorhomes.


----------



## magbrin (Sep 6, 2021)

5andy said:


> Arrived at Dover today and literally sailed through customs and onto an earlier ferry. The French Official couldn’t have been more indifferent and wouldn’t have even checked our Vaccine Status if Christine hadn thrust our letters in front of him. In Calais I don’t think we’ve ever passed through more quickly. No delay whatsoever. The ferry was very quiet but quite a lot of Motorhomes.


We were the only van on our ferry - and we haven't seen another British one since!!  Now on big Aire at Le Crotoy.  There must be over 50 vans, here. Mostly French, a number of Belgian, one or two Germans, no Dutch, and us!


----------



## wildebus (Sep 7, 2021)

jagmanx said:


> Stuck in Uk for now until ???
> But too dark and cold in Scotland over winter....Hoping to get into Thailand in December !


When you are in Sunny Thailand in December, think of us poor souls in Scotland trying to get 30 minutes of daylight on out Solar Panels


----------



## jagmanx (Sep 7, 2021)

wildebus said:


> When you are in Sunny Thailand in December, think of us poor souls in Scotland trying to get 30 minutes of daylight on out Solar Panels


I will indeed (in between laughing) 
For now...it is likely we will suffer like you as we will not fly until the 2 week hotel quarantine is abolished.
Not planned for 01 Oct
Hoping fot 01 Nov
But maybe even later.
Fortunately visa issues are suitably flexible !


----------



## wildebus (Sep 7, 2021)

jagmanx said:


> I will indeed (in between laughing)
> For now...it is likely we will suffer like you as we will not fly until the 2 week hotel quarantine is abolished.
> Not planned for 01 Oct
> Hoping fot 01 Nov
> ...


By that time, you might be able to get a trip down into Europe for some Winter Sun without all the testing stuff possibly?


----------



## jagmanx (Sep 7, 2021)

wildebus said:


> By that time, you might be able to get a trip down into Europe for some Winter Sun without all the testing stuff possibly?


Yes 2 months or so in Spain & Portugal is under consideration for Dec/Jan/Feb.
We plan to have the water ingress repaired in November.
With a house sit organised.
Wait and see 4now


----------



## azzoti (Sep 8, 2021)

I'm in France, got my paper Scottish vaccination certificate in July (so no QR code). I took the Eurotunnel with the van 15th August. The french border police did not ask for my vaccination certificate, just my passport. Maybe I was just lucky. Whenever I have been asked for the "pass sanitaire" (in restaurants and bars) I show them my NHS Scotland vaccination certificate and proactively point out the words that are the same in French - "covid19" "vaccination" "status" "AstraZeneca" "Dose 1" "Dose 2" and the two dates. Not had a problem so far, but I do speak enough french to say "bonjour" and "J'habite en Ecosse" which helps a lot. Small villages are very strict with masks and asking for the "pass sanitaire". However Montpellier city centre last Saturday night was like an open air night-club. Absolutely zero rules, tens of thousands of young adults in tiny streets, tiny bars. Like any other Saturday night from the past 50 years. Good natured caos! (Some people (30%?) might wear a mask going to the loo in the bars though)


----------



## azzoti (Sep 8, 2021)

Just now,  I downloaded the new style PDF scottish vaccination certificate with the QR codes. I scanned the two codes straight off my laptop screen into the French "TousAntiCovid" android app on my phone. (The app is 100% in English presumably because of my settings). I showed it to the people in the bar and they says that its the  the same as they have so thats my "Pass Sanitaire" apparently. Sorted.


----------



## azzoti (Sep 8, 2021)

5andy said:


> At the risk of sounding negative, my concern is that the QR code will only accesses the same info which is in the health status form we have already and can be ‘used……..internationally‘. ie to prove double vaccination, state which vaccine used, dates etc, and get into countries. I just have a gut feeling that this is not the equivalent of the QR code which the French expect to access pubs, restaurant’s, etc. Obviously I hope I’m wrong.


I'm in France and just scanned (off my laptop screen) the QR codes from my just downloaded NHS Scotland PDF. Straight into the French "TousAntiCovid" app on my phone. Recognized immediately. Name, DOB, Vaccine name, and dates. The people in the bar say its the same thing as they use when asked for the "pass sanitaire" in bars/restaurants/public services etc. A+ for Scotland. Woo Hoo!


----------



## 5andy (Sep 8, 2021)

Well that’s good news. Thanks for that. We‘ll give it a go. I have the QR code downloaded onto the French app and all our details are there for all to see. The only problem is that if they try to scan it, the TousAntiCovid Verif App doesn’t recognise it. We‘re heading for Spain anyway, any more problems and we’ll just head there sooner.


----------



## azzoti (Sep 8, 2021)

Ah ok - i'll give it a go asap


5andy said:


> Well that’s good news. Thanks for that. We‘ll give it a go. I have the QR code downloaded onto the French app and all our details are there for all to see. The only problem is that if they try to scan it, the TousAntiCovid Verif App doesn’t recognise it. We‘re heading for Spain anyway, any more problems and we’ll just head there sooner.


----------



## azzoti (Sep 8, 2021)

there is a message on the screen now on the "TousAntiCovid" app under my QR code thats says ...
so hopefully will be ok


----------



## Brockley (Sep 8, 2021)

magbrin said:


> We were the only van on our ferry - and we haven't seen another British one since!!  Now on big Aire at Le Crotoy.  There must be over 50 vans, here. Mostly French, a number of Belgian, one or two Germans, no Dutch, and us!


We were there last night but it was too crowded for us, so we went to the beach Aire at Le Crotoy instead. Thought we’d have to pay at the barrier of the big one to get out again but it must detect the registration number on the way in and know not to charge if you turn around and go back out within a certain time.


----------



## Brockley (Sep 8, 2021)

azzoti said:


> there is a message on the screen now on the "TousAntiCovid" app under my QR code thats says ...
> so hopefully will be okView attachment 101712



My wife’s worked at the first camp site we needed to go to, mine didn‘t but they accepted paper copy. I dumped it all and reinstalled everything, got the site to check it on the way out - all good now.


----------



## 5andy (Sep 8, 2021)

azzoti said:


> there is a message on the screen now on the "TousAntiCovid" app under my QR code thats says ...
> so hopefully will be okView attachment 101712


Yes, Thanks again. I get that screen too. If places are happy with that, that’s great.

If you touch the QR code on that screen you get this screen which is the one they are supposed to scan. When you do you get “not valid.”.
I have tried deleting the app they use to scan and reinstall it but that doesn’t seem to make any difference.
I ll have to give it a go with that first screen.


----------



## magbrin (Sep 12, 2021)

Update:
We have been in France for almost a week, and have had no problems at all We have been to public places, restaurants - some requiring passe sanitaire, some not. Our original digital copy of our vaccination certificate has been all we have needed (so far). We have been into shops and supermarkets, and have been to Aires, France Passions (and wild) and apart from one restaurant have not been asked for proof of vaccination. The weather has been great, and so far we have not got further than Normandy.  If you are hesitating, I recommend coming. We are still prepared for odd minor problems, but they haven't happened yet


----------



## 5andy (Sep 12, 2021)

Good to here your having a good time guys. Like you everything going well with us. Although the Scottish QR code is now validated within the Pass Sanitaire we’ve never actually been asked!! Unlike you we’re close to the Spanish border, heading to Pamplona on Tuesday. Feel just a safe in France as Scotland. In fact possibly safer.


----------



## jacquigem (Sep 13, 2021)

Don't think you will have any problems coming into Spain. We were at Pamplona a few week ago and stayed at the newish air


----------



## Brockley (Sep 13, 2021)

We’re back home now, no problems anywhere in Eire, France or the U.K. 

Wish we could have brought the weather home with us!


----------



## 5andy (Sep 14, 2021)

I suppose you could have put money in it. The day before we leave France, and more than two weeks after we applied for it, our ‘Certificate of Equivalence’ arrived from the French Government today. Ah well I guess we can frame it as a memento of our times!


----------



## magbrin (Sep 14, 2021)

5andy said:


> I suppose you could have put money in it. The day before we leave France, and more than two weeks after we applied for it, our ‘Certificate of Equivalence’ arrived from the French Government today. Ah well I guess we can frame it as a memento of our times!


We still haven't got ours, but we have another 4 weeks in France


----------



## Jo001 (Sep 14, 2021)

But - sorry, having a wobble here - you don't need the Certificate of Equivalence if you have the Tous Anticovid app with the QR codes proving your vaccines have both been done; is that correct?


----------



## Val54 (Sep 14, 2021)

If you have loaded the French Tous app and added both your certificates all you need is a copy of the second vaccination scan code. We just printed a credit card size version and it has worked fine. Most restaurants and bars on the west coast are asking for verification. At today's outdoor market in Ars en Re, virtually everyone was wearing masks. It really does feel safer out here.


----------



## magbrin (Sep 14, 2021)

We are just trying for the belt and braces approach, and to us the French Government certificate must be the ultimate documentation. Although we have had no problems, and don't anticipate any, it wo be good to have it


----------



## Jo001 (Sep 15, 2021)

Val54 said:


> added both your certificates


Sorry, I'm being dense now but what certificates? I thought the QR code was enough.


----------



## magbrin (Sep 15, 2021)

Jo001 said:


> Sorry, I'm being dense now but what certificates? I thought the QR code was enough.


It seems to be However for peace of mind you can also download Tousanticovid app and apply to the French Government for a Certificate of Equivalence.


----------



## alcam (Sep 15, 2021)

magbrin said:


> It seems to be However for peace of mind you can also download Tousanticovid app and apply to the French Government for a Certificate of Equivalence.


Thanks for lots of good info . Heading off in two weeks time hopefully . Must admit I've read so much stuff my head is birling !
Certificate from NHS (Scotland) downloaded and printed ✓
French app downloaded ✓
Travel insurance work in progress
AHC work in progress 
Do I need a covid  test before I go ?
Ferry booking do I need to book a return ?
Any help with above will be gratefully received


----------



## Jo001 (Sep 15, 2021)

Thanks!


----------



## magbrin (Sep 15, 2021)

alcam said:


> Thanks for lots of good info . Heading off in two weeks time hopefully . Must admit I've read so much stuff my head is birling !
> Certificate from NHS (Scotland) downloaded and printed ✓
> French app downloaded ✓
> Travel insurance work in progress
> ...


No Covid test required before going. I'm even vaguely optimistic we won't need them by that time on our return (4 weeks time). I think you are meant to have a return booking ferry (90 days max.) but nobody asked us.  In fact at the docks the French Border Control really weren't concerned about anything except passports!  I had cleared fridge of all things fresh (except fish which is allowed) but nobody bothered - still, we were then able to stock up with lots of good fresh French stuff, rather than having to use up all the home basics.  Apart from mask wearing (and the French are very good at it), hand sanitising and the occasional check of covid vaccination certificates, life on the road in France seems much the same as ever


----------



## alcam (Sep 15, 2021)

magbrin said:


> No Covid test required before going. I'm even vaguely optimistic we won't need them by that time on our return (4 weeks time). I think you are meant to have a return booking ferry (90 days max.) but nobody asked us.  In fact at the docks the French Border Control really weren't concerned about anything except passports!  I had cleared fridge of all things fresh (except fish which is allowed) but nobody bothered - still, we were then able to stock up with lots of good fresh French stuff, rather than having to use up all the home basics.  Apart from mask wearing (and the French are very good at it), hand sanitising and the occasional check of covid vaccination certificates, life on the road in France seems much the same as ever


Thanks for that .


----------

